# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Acer] Οθόνη σε λαπτοπ acer

## nassos69

Σε ένα λαπτοπ acer που έχω εμφανίστηκαν στην οθόνη κάτι οριζόντιες γραμμές. Δυο τρείς μαζί στην μέση της οθόνης και μία μονη της, λίγο παραπάνω. Να είναι απο την οθόνη ή απο την κάρτα γραφικών η βλάβη. Ευχαριστώ, και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## A-tech

Μπορεί να είναι και απο τη σύνδεση της καλωδιοταινίας μεταξύ οθόνης/κάρτα γραφικών. Αν γνωρίζεις κανέναν που ασχολείται πες του να ξεκουμπώσει τα πλαστικά (απο την πλευρά της οθόνης και απο την πλευρά της μητρικής) για να δει αν πειράχτηκαν οι συνδέσεις. Ωστόσο μπορείς εύκολα να καταλάβεις εάν φταίει η κάρτα γραφικών, συνδέοντάς το laptop απο την θύρα VGA με καλώδιο σε εξωτερική οθόνη, εάν εκεί δείχνει καλά τότε η κάρτα γραφικών δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------

leosedf (24-12-12)

----------


## nassos69

Θα δοκιμασω με εξωτερικη οθονη. Θα δοκιμασω και την καλωδιοταινια μιας και την εχω ανοιξει την οθονη και επανερχομαι.

----------


## nassos69

Εγινε δοκιμη με εξωτερικη οθονη και εδειχνε κανονικα χωρις γραμμες. Να συμπερανω στα σιγουρα οτι η βλαβη ειναι 100% στην οθονη; Την καλωδιοταινια την εβγαλα και την ξαναεβαλα αλλα καμμια διαφορα, οι γραμμες στην θεση τους.

----------


## A-tech

Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα φταίει η οθόνη (και γιατί δεν το λέω με σιγουριά... δεν θέλω να πιστεύω ότι έχει πρόβλημα η συγκεκριμένη θύρα στην κάρτα γραφικών διότι είναι σπάνιο να χαλάσει μόνο η μία θύρα. Συνήθως το chip γραγικών προκαλεί προβλήματα τα οποία θα εμφανίζονταν σε όλες τις εξόδους). Ωστόσο η οθόνη έχει ενσωματωμένη πλακέτα και ίσως να είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Αλλά αυτό πάει πακέτο με την οθόνη. Η πλακέτα αυτή ενώνει με την οθόνη μέσω άλλης καλωδιοταινίας  (πολλές φορές σαν νάϊλον ακροδέκτες). Πιέζοντας στα σημεία αυτά, υπάρχει  καμία διαφορά στις γραμμές? Πάντως κατα μία γενική ομολογία οι γραμμές, οριζόντιες ή κάθετες είναι ένα κοινό πρόβλημα και δείγμα χαλασμένης οθόνης.

 Αν ψάξεις για αγορά νέας οθόνης πρόσεχε να αναφέρει "No dead pixel" διότι πολλοί πουλάνε με ISO 13406-2 βάση του οποίου το 0,0005% των Pixel της οθόνης μπορεί να είναι ελαττωματικά. Έτσι 2-5 pixel δικαιολογούνται καμένα. Εάν δεν είναι γνήσια (συνήθως μόνο σε μεταχειρισμένη) τότε η απόδοση ποιότητας σε κάποια θέματα ίσως είναι λίγο πεσμένη π.χ. η γωνία θέασης.

----------


## hukgys

Χαιρετώ, 
Έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές σε netbook, πήρα καινούργια οθόνη η οποία βγάζει άλλο πρόβλημα. 
Έπεσα σε προβληματική οθόνη ή κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει? 

Πρίν (δικιά του οθόνη)
DSCN4101.jpg

Τώρα (καινούργια οθόνη) 
DSCN4104.jpg

----------


## makocer

*imo
στην 1η περιπτωση κατα 99% ειναι προβλημα οθονης
στην 2η κατα 99% καρτα/τσιπ γραφικων η/και καλωδιωση
εαν ανοιξες το λαπτοπ για καθαρισμα πχ. ξαναελεγξε για χαλαρες βιδες στο συστημα ψυξης ή αν ξεχασες να βαλεις παστα κλπ

----------


## hukgys

> *imo
> στην 1η περιπτωση κατα 99% ειναι προβλημα οθονης
> στην 2η κατα 99% καρτα/τσιπ γραφικων η/και καλωδιωση
> εαν ανοιξες το λαπτοπ για καθαρισμα πχ. ξαναελεγξε για χαλαρες βιδες στο συστημα ψυξης ή αν ξεχασες να βαλεις παστα κλπ


το άνοιξα για καθάρισμα, θα το κοιτάξω,
ευχαριστώ

----------


## JOUN

Η πρωτη ειναι σιγουρα οθονη..Αλλα κα η δευτερη για προβληματικη οθονη μου φαινεται..Η καρτα γραφικων αν χαλασει κανει αλλα κολπα.
Επισης αν προσεξεις στην πρωτη οθονη(την χαλασμενη) το αριστερο μισο δειχνει κανονικα.Ειναι μια (καλη) ενδειξη οτι η καρτα δεν εχει προβλημα..
Τελος στην 2η περιπτωση αν ειχες προβλημα στην καρτα γραφικων δεν θα μπορουσε να φορτωσει τους drivers της καρτας ωστε να σε βγαλει στην logon screen,θα ειχε κανει reset νωριτερα.

----------

hukgys (02-03-13)

----------


## makocer

σωστα οσα αναφερεις αγαπητε Γιωργο ,αλλα εχω περιπτωσεις που η '' καρτα'' υπολειτουργει!
πχ η οθονη χωριζεται σε 6!! επιμερους τμηματα δειχνοντας ...μινι desktop-s κι ενω οι υποψιες επεσαν κατ αρχην στα καλωδια τελικα ηταν το τσιπσετ

----------


## hukgys

Δεν είναι η ταινία
αρά γυρίζω πίσω την οθόνη ? ή κοιτάζω το chip?

----------


## JOUN

Οθονη λεμε..

----------

hukgys (03-03-13)

----------


## diarh

Εχω ενα travelmate 2100 για ανταλλακτικα.Αν ενδιαφερεσαι στειλε μηνυμα.Αν οχι ισως να ενδιαφερομαι εγω!!!!!

----------


## George3

Σίγουρα οθόνη! αν πιέσεις χαλαρά την lcd στις άκρες θα δεις ότι εξαφανίζονται οι γραμμές! (Μόνο την lcd χωρίς το καπάκι του laptop!)

----------

